# 68 LeMans hood safety/secondary latch issues



## levilynch (Sep 28, 2020)

As the title suggest, I am having troubles getting the hood to release from the safety latch/ secondary latch. I see some say that there's a certain finesse to it, but I guess I don't have that magic touch because I've tried pushing down on the hood while releasing and that doesn't seem to work which has been the only tip I've seen. Are there any other suggestions as to how I can get it to release from the mechanism? 

Do you guys recommend any aftermarket latches/ hood release mechanisms? I saw one that runs from the latch to the interior.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

oh yah !
after the first pop ... release the handle and push the handle back in
push down on the hood 1/4"
pull the handle again and lift hood with handle pulled

Scott


----------



## Red Skeleton (Jul 2, 2019)

Once open, oil the piss out of the latch!


----------



## levilynch (Sep 28, 2020)

Finally got it. That was a special hell I wish upon no one.


----------



## Red Skeleton (Jul 2, 2019)

On my 68 after I oiled it up, I pull and hold the latch handle out with my left hand and at the same time lift the hood all in one action with my right. Been working every time for me! Those latches have always been finicky. It's also hard to find a hood that hasn't been bent when the hinges need oil and they get forced down.


----------



## Red Skeleton (Jul 2, 2019)

So oil up those hood hinges as well!


----------



## levilynch (Sep 28, 2020)

So, the secondary latch has been more of a pain than it's helped. I've tried soaking it in penetrating oil. Has anyone that you know of grinded it off? It'd be nice to close the hood without dreading the repercussions.


----------



## Red Skeleton (Jul 2, 2019)

levilynch said:


> So, the secondary latch has been more of a pain than it's helped. I've tried soaking it in penetrating oil. Has anyone that you know of grinded it off? It'd be nice to close the hood without dreading the repercussions.


No, if you're talking about the latch that keeps the hood down if the first latch fails. No, absolutlely not. The hood could come up and tear off and kill you or someone else or at least break your windshield. If there's something wrong with it, why not buy the whole assembly used BLK69JUDGE or new?


----------



## levilynch (Sep 28, 2020)

I wouldn't be entirely against that if it's not too much. All I know is that it's getting to be too much to have to close the hood 5 or 6 times to get it to eventually open up from doing the sequence correctly.


----------

